# Oscar sulking and weird BMs



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

So my Oscar has been sulking for the past 2 days and today I noticed he has a looong white bowl movement hanging there. My Oscar is about 4 or 5 inches and about 4 months old. I was thinking maybe a fungal infection but it doesn't seem fuzzy looking. Like a normal BM only white.


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

first thought is constipation - try adding epsom salts to the water and wating for a huge BM (check around here for the exact dose - i forget). Other illnesses can cause this, but oscars can be notorious for this.

Next up, how often do you change the water, how much do you change with each wqater change, what size tank, any tankmates, do you vacuum the substrate at every water change, what kind of filter, are you rinsing out your filter media in tank water with every water change (or are you throwing it out and replacing it!), are you using carbon, what temp is the tank, what are you feeding it and how often?

Give us your answers, but IME 50% a week is the minimum water change for an oscar along with vacuuming the entire substrate and rinsing the filter media in tap water. No carbon needed, and it can be harmful. Don't throw away and replace filter media - rinse and reuse.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Dosing for the epsom salt is one cup per 100 gallons....


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

Tank is small(moving to a 75g next month). I change the water every 3 days, 25 to 50%. I vaccume the substrate routinely and have 2 have over the back filters(totaling about 70g). I rinse the filter media(expect parts for bio). Temps around 78.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If it's 25 gallons 1/4 cup, 50 gallons use 1/2 cup, 75 gallon 3/4 cup....


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

Whatever it seems to be, seems to be clearing up. The fish are pooping a lot. The GT seems to be active again, the Oscar looks better but he's still sulking.


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

I did a water change this morning and treated them with primafix and malafix. I'm going to pick up some salt today.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

If you're treating with those meds, make sure you take any carbon out of your filters, otherwise the carbon will absorb the meds and you'll be wasting money.


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

I did that all carbon out.
On a side note if it helps, the poop isn't stringy at all. Just like normal poop but white. The green terror pooped out one white poop and all normals.
Could it be from the food the eat? Considering the Oscar hogs the frozen food, and the Terror primarily eats cichlid pellets?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

There's not much nutrition to frozen food, it's mostly water... Stick with pellets....


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

He gets pellets twice a day.


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

Now it looks like fin rot too. I have pictures. Just don't know how to upload them from an iPhone.[/img]


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Image Hosting (discussion board, not Private Message

1. Sign up for a free account with a one of these web sites: 
www.freewebspace.net 
www.photobucket.com

2. Upload the pictures from your PC to that online site. Pictures will be stored on their server and then accessible anywhere on the WWW.

3. After the upload is complete, view the photo you wish to post here. Right-click on the picture and then select Properties. Copy the Address (URL).

4. On this forum, Write in your post the following:

Code: 









5. THEN, before you SUBMIT your post, be sure to PREVIEW it first. You should see the image. If not, double check your code.


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

I wish there was a way to upload it from my phone. I'm working


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well. My Oscar passed this morning. Very sad. All other fish seem a-okay. But the Oscar was my favorite.


----------



## monicawells (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry.


----------

